# Advice on form



## kapbob8 (Mar 29, 2015)

Would like feedback on these fish. I want to learn as much as I can about form and pairing fish up so I picked fish that i thought were pretty decent and would like tips on what to look for.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457322620
Noticed they both look spoon headed but other than that I think they look decent?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457356803
This white male.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457546885
Gold male.

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457547067
Orange Male

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457341129
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1457558794
Mustard Gas male and female; possible pair?


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Walking Dead is almost on, so I'll comment on just the yellows right now lol I do like the male, his dorsal could be a bit wider bit over all I think he would make a nice breeder! I'm not liking the females top line, but she isn't bad, could be used to breed. She has a nice dorsal to add to the males. Hopefully the males top line will even out the females. Not bad looking fish


----------



## SusieG (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok gold male really fast like: I'm not a fan of him, I don't like his dorsal and his cadual is a bit messy. The dorsal is a bit tall and the one vent is split. I'd say keep looking for a gold male


----------

